

Show HN: Hacker News Digest – A responsive HN with summaries and illustrations - polythene
http://hackernews.im

======
nilliams
Line up the left hand-edges of 'Hacker News', the post titles and descriptions
and the heart icons. Lighten the background. Apart from that I like it, and
the addition of images from the linked articles is really nice and refreshing.

~~~
polythene
Thanks for your feedback, I didn't notice the alignment. It looks neater now!

~~~
nilliams
No probs, nice job!

------
mholt
Neat project. A few critiques:

\- I have a hard time associating upvotes on HN with little hearts.

\- The background color...

\- Links to discussion just go back to HN; responsiveness doesn't help much
there.

~~~
TranquilMarmot
Agree about the background color... too dark.

~~~
polythene
Eh, how about the pure white? that looks really clean on my phone, but too
bright on my Mac.

